# Kane



## Chiller (Jan 25, 2006)

I was going through some film shots I had taken, and found this shot of my pooch Kane.  He is subjected to sharing the pain of most of my photography adventures.  Even here, he is giving me that ...."what are you waiting for now" look.   We pretty much go everywhere together,except where dogs are not allowed.  








    Please excuse the reallly reallllly bad scan.  Cheap Umax scanner at 300dpi:er:


----------



## digital flower (Jan 25, 2006)

Cool looking dog. I love Shepards. Looks like you could bump up the blues on this a bit.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 25, 2006)

Yep, Kane (Cain?) has that long suffering look of one who accompanies a photog.  Ain't going nowhere fast when in photo-op mode.


----------



## puzzle (Jan 26, 2006)

Man, gotta love a dog who'll accompany you anywhere  He's a fine looking pooch!

Mine's great if I'm on foot but he draws the line at the car which sucks


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 26, 2006)

great shot... hi kane! he looks like he wants to just roll in the snow, if your gonna take all day snapping a shot....

i love the look on his face...how sweet... good job chiller....the snow is beautiful...


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 26, 2006)

maybe it's me, but i don't see as many german shepards around as i used to.

excellent shot my friend of your best friend


----------



## terri (Jan 26, 2006)

I love it! He looks so warm in the middle of all that snow. 

I like having the visual of you guys stumping around together. He looks like a good buddy to have. :love:

Coolness.


----------



## anicole (Jan 26, 2006)

Niiiiice doggy ...

I'd love to pet him ... their fur is so great!


----------



## EmilyM (Jan 26, 2006)

I love GSDs, I rescued one about a year and a half ago from the shelter, and she is just the sweetest dog! (I found an awesome home for her, btw). I have many pictures of her, but none that are great, I may have to post some sometime though just for fun! 

Kane is so handsome!


----------



## Chiller (Jan 27, 2006)

Thank you so much everyone. 
  Emily.  I rescued Kane from an abusive family at 4 months old.  He was beaten, and underfed. The owner wanted him to have that "sleek" look to him and figured the way to train a dog was beat him, so he "knew who the master was" .  He was kept in a cage, and tormented daily by the 3 kids in the family. Finally his wife had enough, and told him, the dog goes, or she goes.  A buddy I worked for, told me the story, and went and brought him home.   Kane is 8 now.


----------



## terri (Jan 27, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> Thank you so much everyone.
> Emily. I rescued Kane from an abusive family at 4 months old. He was beaten, and underfed. The owner wanted him to have that "sleek" look to him and figured the way to train a dog was beat him, so he "knew who the master was" . He was kept in a cage, and tormented daily by the 3 kids in the family. Finally his wife had enough, and told him, the dog goes, or she goes. A buddy I worked for, told me the story, and went and brought him home. Kane is 8 now.


Holy crap!!!  Poor Kane. 

So, you know you're totally my hero now, right?? :love: I feel like thanking you for getting him out of there. No wonder he follows you anywhere - he knows you're a friend, not a master. :thumbup:


----------



## Chiller (Jan 27, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> Holy crap!!!  Poor Kane.
> 
> So, you know you're totally my hero now, right?? :love: I feel like thanking you for getting him out of there. No wonder he follows you anywhere - he knows you're a friend, not a master. :thumbup:



  Thank you terri. 

Tell ya...the first thing I do every night when I get home it give him a big ol hug.


----------



## terri (Jan 27, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> Thank you terri.
> 
> Tell ya...the first thing I do every night when I get home it give him a big ol hug.


:sniffle: awwww....you're bringing a tear to my eye! I just had no idea he'd been through all that trauma, and it was quite a shock to read.


----------



## EmilyM (Jan 27, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> Thank you so much everyone.
> Emily. I rescued Kane from an abusive family at 4 months old. He was beaten, and underfed. The owner wanted him to have that "sleek" look to him and figured the way to train a dog was beat him, so he "knew who the master was" . He was kept in a cage, and tormented daily by the 3 kids in the family. Finally his wife had enough, and told him, the dog goes, or she goes. A buddy I worked for, told me the story, and went and brought him home. Kane is 8 now.


 
That is so great that you rescued him! He knows you saved him, and he obviously appreciates it! I worked in rescue for 3 years (all of my dogs are rescues) and I can't tell you how many sad stories I've heard about where some of the dogs came from! 

Bella (the GSD I rescued) was pitiful when I pulled her out of the shelter. Now she's a happy, healthy, well adjusted dog and hers is one of my most favorite stories to tell. I'll post some pictures soon.


----------



## photo gal (Jan 27, 2006)

I'll tell you what Chilley......this is in no way a snapshot....Beautiful shot and Kane is awesome......give him a hug from me k!


----------



## Chiller (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks again terri, Emily and Photo gal.   I will let Kane know about his popularity. 
This is another shot of him a few years ago, when I used to shoot film.


----------



## terri (Jan 27, 2006)

Where did you take this?? This is _awesome!_


----------



## photo gal (Jan 27, 2006)

Oh I agree with Terri.......this is one awesome shot,,,Kane looks so very handsome too!  Love it!  : )


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 27, 2006)

great looking dog bro, i bet he is an awesome hiking companion.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 27, 2006)

Awwww, he's so cuuuuute in the closeup shot.  Makes ya wanna scratch him behind the ears and rub his belly.


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 30, 2006)

great shot, chiller... i think you need this one in another category...not in snapshots...

this could be portraits.....great shot...great background.... great animal...


----------



## Chiller (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks so much everyone.  This is one of the photos I have take, that I have had framed of Kane.  
  Terri...it was taken near my house at the Scarborough Bluffs.  We were down there hiking and it was a nice sunset.  Kane was fasinated with the birds on a fallen tree in the lake.  
  April..  A long time ago, I had posted this shot of Kane.  It was one of my first post here....I think .


----------



## Arch (Jan 30, 2006)

must have missed these.....great first shot chiller and the second is awsome...you can almost see your dogs personality showing through. sweet :thumbup:


----------



## terri (Jan 30, 2006)

> It was one of my first post here....I think


Really? How cool. :thumbup: I'm happy to know you've framed it. You really did him justice here. He looks very noble.


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh. Must call my daughter over. She will instantly fall in love with Kane, I just know it. The second will do the trick, if it is not done by the first already with this wonderful winter wood being the perfect frame to a dog's portrait. 

Daughter called, was here, is gone again now and she said: "Awww. Soooo beautiful! Very beautiful!" And she was impressed by all the snow in the first photo. She would like to have a printout of that one. Can she?


----------



## Chiller (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks again Archangle, terry and LaFoto.
  Sure LaFoto.  If your daughter wants a copy, I can send you a larger size if you like.  I dont mind at all, and I think Kane would be good with it too.


----------

